# Girl with one arm jumps bridleless



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

here another one


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

those are great. how do people find these amazing videos? Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont know this girl personally but I do know this farm (they are very close to where I live) They work closely with Tommy Turvey , he has done a few clinics at their farm. I love that guy : )
She is def. an inspiration!! Very cool , thanks for posting!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

wow... bridle-less too... AMAZING!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I looked up Tommy Turvey. How amazing! I would love to see him sometime.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw that girl at the Horse Expo last year, with Tommy Turvey.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is amazing!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow that brought tears to my eyes! AMAZING little girl with some AMAZING horses!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She has really good equitation... and I love that song.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow! thats so inspiorational and amzing. She has a beautiful position the whole time. she is my hero of the day! (thats right i have a new hero each day!)


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow these are so amazing! x


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

that was an amazing, makes all my probs riding so silly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Definitely gives us no excuse eh :lol:

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------

